
Show HN: Identifi – A tool for organizing one-on-one sessions in your company - chris_identifi
https://www.identifi.com/
======
gaurx003
Nice site design. Will try it out. Seeing a lot of the water color images you
used on your homepage lately. Twist uses some too. Is there a standard site
/designer who makes these?

